# Recommeded CD



## George Taylor (Aug 27, 2006)

I have recently purchased a wonderful CD I want to tell everyone about. It's by the Pavao Quartet and is called 'Someone to Watch Over Me'. It received a 5-star review in BBC Music Magazine. It 's a collection of encores they play at their recitals - songs by Gershwin, etc that have been arranged for string quartet. Highly recommended!
George Taylor


----------

